# Barley gets in the GRCA Agility Dog Hall of Fame ADHF (Agility Brags and Videos!!!)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yippi, skippi, I am so excited! This weekend at our AKC Agility trial Barley finished all of the requirements to get into the GRCA Agility Dog Hall of Fame. So now he will get to add ADHF onto the end of his name. Keep an eye out for Barley in an upcoming issue of the GRNews. I am so proud of him! I listed the requirements below.

Barley ran great all weekend and the only “booboo” was when I got totally lost on course and had to stand around trying to figure out where to go. So this weekend Barley picked up his 12th Double Q and 45 MACH points. So now the next goal is finishing his MACH!!! You can see his three good runs on video below!

Mira also debuted in the Excellent A JWW (Jumps With Weaves) class and ran for the second time in Exc A Standard. While she did not get any legs, she ran well all weekend on some very technical courses. She was fast and happy and I am very proud of her. We just had one or two miscues on a run. I posted one video of her Jumpers run.

One thing I am finding challenging is running two VERY different dogs. Mira turns on a dime, where as Barley has a LONG stride with big turns. My placement on course changes a lot, which is part of the reason I got so lost :uhoh: So, I am learning a lot in the process!

Here is a video of Barley’s Three Qualifying Runs




 
Here is Mira’s JWW Course




 
GRCA Agility Dog Hall of Fame 

The Agility Dog Hall of Fame (ADHF) was created to recognize those Golden Retrievers who display superior achievement in the sport of dog agility. The criteria for earning the ADHF title is as follows: 

Dog has both MX and MXJ titles. 
Dog has 10 Double Qs. 
Dog has 375 MACH points. 
Dog has earned 15 placements (a placement being any place 1st – 4th) of which at least five come from the Excellent B Standard class and five from the Excellent B Jumpers with Weaves class. In addition, six of the 15 placements must be earned on Double Q runs (dog must place in both the Excellent B Standard class and the Excellent B Jumpers with Weaves class at the same trial on the same day, three times). Placements are counted in Excellent B Standard from the time the dog has its AX, and in Excellent B Jumpers with Weaves from the time the dog has its AXJ. Double Q placements are counted from the time the dog has both its AX and AXJ titles. 
ADHF certificates and acknowledgement in the GRNews will be given to GRCA members only.
http://www.grca.org/thegrca/titles.html#agility


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations on this outstanding accomplishment


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Huge congratulations to you and Barley! That's fantastic! I loved watching the videos.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! That is awesome!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-HUGE congratulations on this outstanding accomplishment!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you, I am still gushing... He is such a good boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW!!!! Congratulations!!! That is so cool!!! Loved the videos!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS JESSICA AND BAILEY!!!!!

That is SO cool!!! I liked your videos. Both your dogs are awesome. Mira is a little hot rod though isn't she. Me likey!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> That is SO cool!!! I liked your videos. Both your dogs are awesome. Mira is a little hot rod though isn't she. Me likey!


Thank you! Barley is great, and Mira really is a little hot rod. : She is a lot of fun!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! Way to go Barley!!! I can't watch the video at work (where I am now) but it will be the first thing I do when I get home (after lovin on the kids, of course)!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, those are INCREDIBLE achievements. I am so seriously impressed!! We can only dream of even getting our NOVICE title! Loved the videos. I had to laugh, I thought, "oh, those dogs aren't all that fast, I could keep up with them". Then I realized it was just my computer loading up the video slow. Once it was loaded and I replayed it....wow! Couple of ROCKET dogs!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Too Cool! Looking forward to the write up in the GRNews!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! I too enjoyed the videos.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats! The ADHF is more difficult to attain than a MACH due to the need for placements. A dog can attain a MACH and never place in a single class. You should be very proud of Barley and YOURSELF as agility is a team sport for sure.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all! I have heard and seen first hand how hard it can be to get the placements, especially the double placements to meet the criteria. Recently Barley and I have picked up more speed than when we first started running in Exc B. Just learning how to run together 
We love this game!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Huge Congratulations! My boy got into the Obedience Hall of Fame this year, and I remember how excited I was (although now I'm starting to think we're never going to be able to get the OTCH).

I've played around some with agility but haven't gotten serious because there's no classes in my area. I've looked into driving to Flashpaws to train with Jane Simmons-Moake, but that's over two and a half hours away, on the _other _side of Houston from me. Between me working two jobs and the likelyhood of running into traffic problems in Houston, it would be near impossible to make it.

I really admire people who can handle the those super speedy dogs consistently.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! I am so happy!  I am sure that OTCH will come! I have learned there are always ups and downs, its just a part of training and competing. I would LOVE to take classes at Flashpaws, those Goldies are AMAZING! You should a least go and get a few lessons.  Good luck on your OTCH journey.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What wonderful dogs you have! You go guys!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats! Way to go Barley!!! That's a huge accomplishment! Holy crap, Mira is FAST! I loved the videos. You handle your dogs so well and you work as a team!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a huge accomplishment- a million congratulations going out to Barley from Maine.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Congrats! Way to go Barley!!! That's a huge accomplishment! Holy crap, Mira is FAST! I loved the videos. You handle your dogs so well and you work as a team!!!


Aww thank you! I think that has been the biggest thing with Barley and I. We have really learned to work well together as a team. And yup, that Mira is a little bullet! I love her!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats!!! Those double placements can be hard to get in some areas, Dusty only got 2 of them and I know some people who put their dogs into 26" just to get that. It's an awesome accomplishment and you should be very proud!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yayy for you and Barley!!! Maybe someday Maddie will be on OBHF!!!! I can only dream of that! =]

You should be very proud, ha, come to think of it..more than half the world doesn't understand why we show dogs..but your accomplishment is a GREAT example of why we do it! =]


----------

